# I want out!



## deepresentment (Nov 7, 2015)

My husband and I have been married 3 years. This is has been the hardest 3 years of my life. We have had so many ups and downs and I can't really say they have brought us closer. I do not feel loved in my marriage and I feel used. He has been abusive in all ways. We have 2 kids and at this point I have to think about them. We have boys and I don't want them to grow up seeing their fathers behavior and seeing me put up with it. I have so many resentments and regrets but I know that I made this choice to marry my husband. But I am dealing with the consequences of it. I am depressed a lot and just want out. When I tell him I want a divorce, he tells me that I don't. Or he feeds me some false hope that everything is going to change and tells me that he knows to do. I want to stay and pray and have faith that things will change but then there is a part of me that wants to end it all now.


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi -

I am so sorry for your pain.

Does your husband physically abuse you?


----------



## Spotthedeaddog (Sep 27, 2015)

If you "have been abused in all ways" then that includes violence and sexual and trust. go to your nearest shelter, get the law involved, stop being an accessory to his crimes.... otherwise stop trying to fish for emotional support and attention.


----------



## deepresentment (Nov 7, 2015)

Emerald said:


> Hi -
> 
> I am so sorry for your pain.
> 
> Does your husband physically abuse you?


Hi he has put his hands on me before and now it's emotional and mental abuse.


----------



## deepresentment (Nov 7, 2015)

spotthedeaddog said:


> If you "have been abused in all ways" then that includes violence and sexual and trust. go to your nearest shelter, get the law involved, stop being an accessory to his crimes.... otherwise stop trying to fish for emotional support and attention.


Thank you.


----------

